# More Skid Steer Problems



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

The hydraulic pressure won't release completely from attachments that use auxiliary hydraulics.

I have to unscrew the coupler, and let the oil spray out. :blink:

Is that more than likely a machine issue, or an attachment issue?

It does the same on three different attachments. All from the same company, however. :blink:


Second, the parking brake comes on randomly while operating. :wallbash:

I'll take that one to the dealer to fix, but I'm wondering what to expect. Is this a solenoid, seat safety switch, bar switch?


2006 CAT 287B.



Thanks, guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

With my mini I have to shut the machine of and the move the aux lever back and forth before I unhook or I get the same problem. 

With my 4in1 bucket I have to move the aux to open the side I am attaching either open or close the bucket.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

This one has a switch.

You shut down the engine, turn the key to "on", and hold down the switch for 4 seconds.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have similar issues with the connectors, sometimes they work just fine.
Other times I have to fight with them and eventually end up getting the wrenches out and oil everywhere.

On the safety switch issue, I have a skidloader that would stop periodically. I asked the mechanic at the dealership what he thought it could be.

He said it was most likely a wire problem and the best way to find it is to trace the wires from the seat switch and see if something looks amiss.

It took me a couple hours but found one little spot where the braided wire covering had a small fray in it, inside was a wire that had a nick, corresponding to that was a tiny burr on the seat bracket that would occasionally pierce the wire and cause the fuse to blow.

I had dealt with that fuse blowing for months, kept a bunch of spares.

Good luck figuring it out. Probably something simple.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Have always had issues with attachments here & there with mine. I have learned to replace the wiring when it starts acting up. 3 times now obvious 1st time but nothing visible the other 2 but replacing it worked. My lead likes working on it I despise it


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Ran it today.

It shuts down intermittently, either all controls, or just aux hydraulics.

Either way, setting the parking brake, and then releasing it, restarts the controls.

Sometimes for 4 seconds, sometimes for an hour. :blink:

So I think it's either a seat switch, which keeps shorting out, or an issue in the parking brake switch and/or system.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Figured I’d give an update on this, as I’ve gotten it fixed.

The random setting of the parking brake was in fact a malfunctioning seat switch, along with the seat not making complete contact with the switch.

The hydraulics is even more simple. While holding in the aux release button, I move both joysticks around to bleed off all pressure, and rotate the aux thumb wheel as well.

Works perfectly every time.

The button is supposed to release it, but just needs a little help.

Hope this helps someone with similar issues. 👍


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Feels good when you can actually figure out and fix a problem.


----------



## Sonny252 (Mar 1, 2021)

How to change tracks on a logering system


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sonny252 said:


> How to change tracks on a logering system


Probably depends on which system you have on your machine.



Loegering :: MAKE TRACKS


----------

